# Woher spukender Geist



## ofnadown (11. März 2013)

Hallo wollte mal fragen, ob man den spukender Geist nur aus dem neuen Raid beim entzaubern bekommen kann oder es noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt den zu kaufen. Danke für die info.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. März 2013)

der schwarze der einem wie ein pet nachläuft? den gibt es wieder? der aus dem wotlk prerelease-event?


----------



## Dark_Lady (14. März 2013)

nein, das Ding hier ist gemeint:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nach dem, was ich mir für meinen Lederer ergooglet habe, droppen die nur im Raid, sind quasi der neue Blutgeist


----------

